# all goblin armies



## mr.darkraider (Mar 5, 2008)

has it been done before? is it effective? i would like to know as i'm still trying to decide what army to play and im exploring all avenues first...

mr.d


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

iv seen all night goblin armies, by sheer numbers its cool, they throw fanatics like crazy, and you can get lots of magic in if you play your cards right.
sure they dont hit near as hard but its a different style of play, abit more tactical and also relies on your numbers in combat res.
its a good choice and fun if you want to spend time getting a play style right


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

In the previous edition they had a alternative list devoted to it. Several infact. I don't see why they wouldn't be effective. They would play similer to Skaven I would imagine.


----------



## thegreenronin (Mar 25, 2008)

I am still tinkering with an all night goblin list that has met with mixed success. Its really reliant on the static combat resolution but is genearlly really fun to play.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

all night goblin armys are ace, You could still use giants and trolls to use as elite units, sweet


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Ive tried out the all wolf rider and chariot goblin army with plenty of warmachines it can be fairly useful but takes some practice and luck to get right.


----------



## z4ch001 (May 3, 2008)

i have a all gobbo list and its really nailbiting to play cause you cant say youve won/lost till its all dead.That said its on of the best armies i have ever used and they still have a hell of a lot of strong points.Normal gobbos have a 4+ save in combat.
make sure if you take gobbos/night gobbos you
A-keep a doom diver, rock lobba and a hell of a lot of magic up yer sleeve to soften up the 'ummies 
B-big units, units of 40 work wonders as in the front you have combat res of 5 before you kick any heads in

Gobbos are the best army in my opinion-if not for greatness for sheer fun factor


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

There is a downside to all night goblin hordes. That is the fact that their ld is not boosted by rank bonus. Taking panic tests on ld 5 is not fun at all but killing a unit of Kroxigor with a single fanatic definitely is!

If you want a fun army then these guys are great.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

All-goblin armies are fairly common around here. Generally, they're all Night Goblins, rather than common goblins, partially because fanatics are an almost essential part of the army, and partially because it's outrageously inexpensive to build a truly massive horde of the little robed bastards with the Battle for Skull Pass boxed set (and perhaps even more so if you've got a buddy with a Dwarf army who'll buy the stunties from you.) 

Night Goblin armies may have serious leadership problems, but if they're played right, it'll rarely matter. A combination of magic and magic items can also alleviate some of those problems (Horn of Urgok comes to mind.) Night Goblins win combat through static Combat Resolution, not killing the enemy. If they manage to pull something down, then good for them, but generally, it's that healthy CR of 5 (three ranks, standard bearer, and outnumbering the opponent) that'll win you combats. Minimum size for a goblin unit of either flavor is 20, and you shouldn't field units less than 30. 35-40 is ideal. 

There are some units that CAN jack stuff up in combat pretty well-- Squigs, Squig Hoppers, and Trolls frequently appear in all goblin armies. Be careful with Trolls, though... leadership 4 and stupidity REALLY don't mix. I don't even bring 'em in my Orc army, which probably could use the heavy support even three Trolls would provide.


----------



## SteveBerenyi (May 2, 2008)

here is MY night goblin army (i've been running it since 2nd edition.) with a few minor refinements. It is EXTREEMLY fun to play BTW.

Lords / Heros

Skarsnik N’ Gobbla 205

Core
Night Goblins x50 295
Spears, Shields, Boss, Musician, Standard, Fanatics x3

Night Goblins x50 295
Spears, Shields, Boss, Musician, Standard, Fanatics x3

Night Goblins x50 295
Spears, Shields, Boss, Musician, Standard, Fanatics x3

Night Goblins x50 295
Spears, Shields, Boss, Musician, Standard, Fanatics x3

Night Goblins x47 283
Spears, Shields, Boss, Musician, Standard, Fanatics x3

Snotlings x5 100

Snotlings x5 100

Snotlings x5 100


Special

Night Goblin Squig Herd 60
6 squigs

Night Goblin Squig Herd 60
6 squigs


Rare

Giant 205

Giant 205

TOTAL 2498


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sweet that is 15 Fanatic, that is fucking scarey


----------



## z4ch001 (May 3, 2008)

skarsnik has ld 8 which is pretty good as far as gobbos go-in smaller games you could get over the ld problem by being as cheesy as me and taking a black orc and plonking him right in the middle of a 40man gobbo unit (not so easy to break em now eh) :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## SteveBerenyi (May 2, 2008)

yes, but that would kill the gobo theme....

the funnest part of this army is that it is DAMN FUN. win often? no, Funny as hell to see the look on your opponents face when you lay down 5 units of 50? HELL YES!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Hear, Hear steve


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

although that list does look fun, i would likely drop the snotlings as they are pretty rubbish with the new swarm rules, and possibly 1 of the blocks in order to field bolt throwers and wolfriders. this would make the list much more versatile and also add a little more variety making it more fun to play with and against


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I have found that bolt throwers very rarely do anything with goblins. I might be wrong


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

The bolt throwers are very cheap and provide a source of artillery support.

Snotlings are crap. They aren't even unbreakable. Stubborn 5 just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

SteveBerenyi said:


> here is MY night goblin army (i've been running it since 2nd edition.) with a few minor refinements. It is EXTREEMLY fun to play BTW.
> 
> ...


... except neither Night Goblins, Snotlings nor Squigs were in 2nd Ed. But 22 years running a pair of giants is still impressive.

I'd love to see more Common Goblins in units, but at the moment there doesn't seem much point.

:tiny green cyclops:


----------



## SteveBerenyi (May 2, 2008)

oops good point.... it was 2nd ed of 40k at the time so.... hmmmmmmm..... that would be 3rd? maybe 4th?

god i hate the version gap from WFB to 40k


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Probably 4th or 5th WHFB. 6th WHFB came out shortly after 3rd 40k, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Benlt (May 7, 2008)

Goblin hordes can work, but they're not as good as they were last edition. The leadership/panicing problem can be prevented by the use of a goblin warlord and his relativly high Ld and a Battle Standard bearer with the Banner that allows re-rolls on panic check, with both of them in range a unit becomes pretty difficult to shift outside of combat. 

Also onb the point of Spear Chukkas either get lots or none, we have a Goblin player in my area who just uses a single one, and it never does anything, in such a cheap army you need some redundancy, plus you can put two on wither side of the field to get Flanking shots off.


----------



## SteveBerenyi (May 2, 2008)

i picked up WFB when the High Elf/Empire Boxed set.... I think

it was the one just before the Lizardman/Bretonian Boxed set.

god that magic phase was fun


----------

